# Puppy's age - weeks vs months



## Rundlemtn

This is the calculator I use to figure out the time between two dates Date Duration Calculator: Days between two dates. After Rundle turned 5 months, I stopped referring to her age in weeks and started referring to it in months. Most months are actually about 4.5 weeks. This is why counting age in weeks does not equate to how old the puppy is in months.


----------



## BriGuy

Months are an inaccurate way of counting, since they aren't all the same length.  After 12 weeks or so, I just refer to my dog in general months or half months (She's 5 1/2 months). Nobody really listens anyway, and the vet knows her age in weeks before I even arrive at the appointment.


----------



## Brave

I use weeks until 16 weeks old and done with the last of their puppy shots. 

I used months until 18 months old. 

I use years now but qualify it "he'll be three in August" or "he just turned two", etc"


----------



## aesthetic

Then would is be safer to say that weeks are more "accurate" in terms of age, since month lengths can be iffy? It's just like when moms say their babies are "18 months" instead of 1.5 years. I'd imagine everyone would get incredibly annoyed if every dog's age was referred to in weeks..


----------



## GoldenCamper

I do not care for mathematics and go by the calender. If someone asks how old my girl is I just say 13 years old in October.

Any pup over 12 weeks I would prefer a person just saying how many months they are. I'm not a calculator!


----------



## Rundlemtn

aesthetic said:


> Then would is be safer to say that weeks are more "accurate" in terms of age, since month lengths can be iffy? It's just like when moms say their babies are "18 months" instead of 1.5 years. I'd imagine everyone would get incredibly annoyed if every dog's age was referred to in weeks..


Its not that months are inaccurate, but it is inaccurate to assume that 4 weeks equates to one month as this is not always the case. The reason why I refer to weeks in the early stages is because important developmental milestones and vaccine schedules are determined by weeks. However, I would say that after 24 weeks this is no longer the case, and milestones are mores reflected in months. Therefore, after 5 months it begins to make more sense to refer to your puppies age in months/years. I really don't care if someone doesn't like me referring to my pup as 20 weeks. Chances are if they have to ask, their age doesn't really matter to them and they can go use a calculator later if they really need help figuring it out.


----------



## sherrylynn1977

OMG I just realized today that I've been wrong about how old my dog is. I've been counting every 4 weeks is a month. So for instance, my Golden was born on May 19th 2022 and I counted every 4 weeks as months so I celebrated his 6 month birthday on November 3rd!!! And apparently he wasn't 6 months until November 19th!?!? I just can't wrap my head around this lol. So every month on the 19th he is another month older? It makes no sense as some months have 5 weeks and months are different amount of days 30 & 31.. I dunno, maybe I'm just dense lol.


----------



## sherrymurphy

OMG I just realized today that I've been wrong about how old my dog is. I've been counting every 4 weeks is a month. So for instance, my Golden was born on May 19th 2022 and I counted every 4 weeks as months so I celebrated his 6 month birthday on November 3rd!!! And apparently he wasn't 6 months until November 19th!?!? I just can't wrap my head around this lol. So every month on the 19th he is another month older? It makes no sense as some months have 5 weeks and months are different amount of days 30 & 31.. I don't know, maybe I'm just dense lol.


----------



## aesthetic

Oh gosh I love when my old posts get bumped up LOL.

I stand by counting age by weeks until the dog is 5 months old and then going by month. For example, the dog this thread was about was born on Thursday, June 4, 2015. So every Thursday, he got a week older until November 4, then he was just 5 months old. Then he was 6 months old on December 4, etc. 

By the time your dog is 6 months old, it doesn’t matter if the weeks/months line up. It certainly doesn’t matter by a year or 7 years!


----------

